# Alice non musical



## Karin Schatz (Sep 16, 2016)

What version of Alice in Wonderland is the best non musical?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 17, 2016)

What criteria would you be looking for to qualify as "best"? Are you looking for children's theater? Are you looking for something off the wall?


----------



## Karin Schatz (Sep 17, 2016)

High school performance. I'd like one close to the original writing of the book.


----------



## Doug Lowthian (Sep 18, 2016)

We did Alice with our community theater last year. We also wanted non-musical, as close to the book as possible. We read a few including some which were alledgedly "classic and close to the book" We were not happy with any.

So we took the book, which is public domain, and created our own adaptation. We included as much as we could to maintain logical continuity while keeping it under two hours (1:55 in two acts). We received high reviews and I thought it went over very well. It was not the Disney style, more of a literary Alice with all of the humor and intellectual playfulness of the book. We did a lot of research into the background and origins of the book and Lewis Carroll. Nearly all the dialog is straight from the book. Our version begins and ends with Lewis Carroll reading from the book the opening and closing lines. Loved the way it came off.

Our cast were community members - 39 actors (doubling and flexing of cast size possible) ranging in age from 6-68. Equal mix youth and adults. Alice was a high school junior.

I would be glad to arrange to share it with you if you contact me at info @ borealisbards.org. We have a YouTube of the whole performance set to private viewing but I can share upon request.


----------



## Karin Schatz (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you so much......I sent you an email


----------



## Karin Schatz (Sep 21, 2016)

I've not received anything from you yet. Did you receive my email?


----------



## Doug Lowthian (Sep 21, 2016)

Sending today. We are in midst of producing Wizard of Oz musical for which I am Technical Director!


----------



## Karin Schatz (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you and best if luck in your production!!


----------

